# FS: (Price Drop)Lake Malawi Cichlids(6) $15 for all



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

75g aqueon tank 8 months old no scratches in great shape.----$75 (on hold)
90lbs coarse aragonite bought from jnl.-----------------------$50

$3 per fish or take all for $15

red zebra x 1f 
red jewel x 2
cobalt blue x 3

here is a pic

here is a short vid sorry for the poor quality.


please pm me if you are interested.
jamie


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Interested in yellow lab x 6 (2m 4f)


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Claudia said:


> Interested in yellow lab x 6 (2m 4f)


ok sounds good pm me so we can arrange a time to pick them up.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you willing to part with just your male blue empress or are you selling as a breeding group?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

selling as breeding group.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

curse those nimble peruvian fingers..................again.....................


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

All fish are healthy. Jaimie takes great care of them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Is the fish that's light blue with an orange fin (partially behind the rock in the picture) which I believe you labelled as an "ice blue zebra" a labidochromis hongi?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Where did you acquire the empress from? Interested in a couple fish but no room, hopefully you still have them around in 2 weeks.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> Is the fish that's light blue with an orange fin (partially behind the rock in the picture) which I believe you labelled as an "ice blue zebra" a labidochromis hongi?


i dont have a labidochromis hongi. but that one partially behind the rock is the ice blue zebra or metriaclima greshakei.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

red empress x 3 (1m 2f) (on hold for saturday pickup)
Accei x 1 (on hold for saturday pickup)
yellow lab x 6 (2m 4f) (group on hold for Claudia for saturday pickup)


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

looks like I am to late


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeross said:


> looks like I am to late


never to late, there are more in the list


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

what size are they and the auratus? I assume both the greshakei are male?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> what size are they and the auratus? I assume both the greshakei are male?


the greshakei are about 4inches and i dont know if they are male or female. and the auratus is 2.5 inches


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

List updated Jan 2 14:00
only a few left for sale.


Accei x 1 (on hold for saturday pickup)
Ice blue zebra x 2
red zebra x 1f (holding fry) (on hold for pickup jan 2)
yellow lab x 6 (2m 4f) (group on hold for Claudia for saturday pickup)
kenyi x 2
aurutus x 1 (on hold for pickup jan 2)
red zebra OB x 2 (on hold for pickup jan 2)
red jewel x 2
Fireblood peacock x 2 breeding pair (on hold for pickup jan 2)
cobalt blue x 5 (1m 4f)
red empress x 3 (1m 2f) (on hold for saturday pickup)


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Are the kenyi cichlids both males? I dont recall seeing any yellow fish in your tank other then the labs when I was there. If they are both males I might be interested. Looks like 2 males in the above pic though... just want to confirm. Might take those ice blues as well.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

mikeross said:


> Are the kenyi cichlids both males? I dont recall seeing any yellow fish in your tank other then the labs when I was there. If they are both males I might be interested. Looks like 2 males in the above pic though... just want to confirm. Might take those ice blues as well.


dont know if the kenyi are male or female and they are blue. looks like i will be selling most of my fish on sat if you are interested then lets set a time and i will hold them for you.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

uPDATED LIST JAN 2 17:30

Accei x 1 (on hold for saturday pickup)
Ice blue zebra x 2
red zebra x 1f 
yellow lab x 6 (2m 4f) (group on hold for Claudia for saturday pickup)
kenyi x 2
aurutus x 1 SOLD
red zebra OB x 2 SOLD
red jewel x 2
Fireblood peacock x 2 breeding pair SOLD
cobalt blue x 5 (1m 4f) 2 SOLD
red empress x 3 (1m 2f) (on hold for saturday pickup)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The kenyi a pair?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Claudia said:


> The kenyi a pair?


i dont know if they are male or female. but would be best to sell them together.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

both female


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

would like the yellow labs!


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

NODES said:


> would like the yellow labs!


sorry those are taken


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

updated list as of jan 2 11pm

Accei x 1 (on hold for saturday pickup)
Ice blue zebra x 2 (on hold for mikeross)
red zebra x 1f 
yellow lab x 7 (2m 4f) (group on hold for Claudia for saturday pickup)
kenyi x 2f (on hold for mikeross)
aurutus x 1 SOLD
red zebra OB x 2 SOLD
red jewel x 2
Fireblood peacock x 2 breeding pair SOLD
cobalt blue x 5 (1m 4f) 2 SOLD
red empress x 3 (1m 2f) (on hold for saturday pickup)


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good, I always thought it was the males that stayed blue.

I will take the 2 kenyi and the 2 ice blues, please consider them sold.

Will text you tomorrow to figure out a time. Most likely saturday morning if that works for you.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

mikeross said:


> Sounds good, I always thought it was the males that stayed blue.
> 
> I will take the 2 kenyi and the 2 ice blues, please consider them sold.
> 
> Will text you tomorrow to figure out a time. Most likely saturday morning if that works for you.


sounds good mike


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

UPDATED LIST JAN 4 14:00

red zebra x 1f 
red empress x 3 (1m 2f) 
red jewel x 2
cobalt blue x 3
Accei x 1 SOLD
Ice blue zebra x 2 SOLD
yellow lab x 7 (2m 4f) SOLD
kenyi x 2f SOLD
aurutus x 1 SOLD
red zebra OB x 2 SOLD
Fireblood peacock x 2 breeding pair SOLD


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

$5 per fish or take all for $20

red zebra x 1f 
red jewel x 2
cobalt blue x 3


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

red zebra x 1f
cobalt blue x 3

what size are they?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

all of them are over 3" close to 4"



NODES said:


> red zebra x 1f
> cobalt blue x 3
> 
> what size are they?


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

jrock said:


> all of them are over 3" close to 4"


darn too big for my guys, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

price dropped need to move em out as i got a buyer for tank.

$3 per fish or take all for $15

red zebra x 1f 
red jewel x 2
cobalt blue x 3


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

can I assume the red zebra is the one that was holding a few weeks ago? When is the new owner picking up the tank?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sex of the cobalt blues?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

yes same red zebra. new owner will be picking up this week sometime



mikeross said:


> can I assume the red zebra is the one that was holding a few weeks ago? When is the new owner picking up the tank?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

1m 2f for cobalt blues


Claudia said:


> sex of the cobalt blues?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jrock said:


> 1m 2f for cobalt blues


How much for them?  i dont like u right now Jaimie  lol


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Claudia said:


> How much for them?  i dont like u right now Jaimie  lol


$3 ea whats not to like thats a super deal


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jrock said:


> $3 ea whats not to like thats a super deal


I meant u silly for selling this nice fish lol


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

ya i know but i got to clear em out so i can sell the tank.


Claudia said:


> I meant u silly for selling this nice fish lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jrock said:


> ya i know but i got to clear em out so i can sell the tank.


Thats true, well i will take the blues


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

awesome we will set up a time then.

thanks



Claudia said:


> Thats true, well i will take the blues


----------

